
Visualizing Music - Anon84
http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/2009/05/visualizing-music.html
======
ice_man
Another approach:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&hl=en&v=ipzR9bhei...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&hl=en&v=ipzR9bhei_o)

------
madair
This is _Hacker_ News, we want to know _how_, not _what_ ;-)

~~~
shellerik
I'd have to guess he used some kind of fourier analysis.

~~~
miratom
Yep...actually a pretty trivial example of Fourier analysis.

------
shellerik
Well I guess I have to post the one I did a while back:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6nkqqOZKpY>

I recorded the music on a midi keyboard then wrote some perl scripts to read
the midi file and generate POV-Ray scene files to go along with it.

------
jokermatt999
Two YouTube videos, and nothing else?

